# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  3 Reef de Ricardo Oliveira

## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos. :Olá: 
Venho apresentar o meu novo aquario.É com muita pena minha que
não tenho participado neste forum como gostaria por falta de tempo, mas tenho  seguido atentamente 
alguns topicos apenas como leitor passivo.Com o nascimento da minha filha não me sobra muito tempo para o hobbie.
Mas sinto-me na obrigação de partilhar todos os projectos com o forum e com vocês que diariamente conseguem 
dar mais um passo na aquariofilia de recife de coral.

Este meu aquario começou a ser projectado em Outubro/Novembro e teve inicio em Fevereiro.Entretanto ja 
passou por dois momentos dificeis: 
O primeiro por RTN (rapid tissue necrosis) que me matou em 3 dias TODOS os sps que tinha do aquario antigo, foi um "tornado" que por ali passou...até hoje não encontro explicação.


E a segunda foi de ictio, a pouco mais de dois mêses com a introdução de um Acanthurus leucosternon aparentemente saudavel, 
que levou com ele 5peixes e 2 deles companheiros de 4 anos com desovas permanentes.
Actualmente os sobreviventes estão sem pontos brancos visiveis.

Este projecto nasce com a recuperação de uma casa (minha actual habitação) e teve que ser adaptado ao local, mesmo que 
surgisse a tentação de um aquario maior, estava sempre condicionado ao espaço onde o queria introduzir.
Não varia muito em  dimenção do aquario antigo.
Passo a colocar o setup:

Data de montagem:01/02/2011
Aquário: 120x60x55= 400l
Sump: 90x50x45= 200l 

O equipamento,continua o mesmo do aquario antigo á exepção da troca de hqi´s 2x150w por 1x400w.
Iluminação:1xProjector lumenarc 400w/2x t5 Korallen-Zucht 54W actinicas /4 moonlight azuis philips luar
Circulação:Sunsun 1x4000l/h  1x5000l/h  1x6000l/h
Retorno:Sicce - Multi 2500 - 2500lts/h(reaproveitado para circulaçao com 2 saidas para aquario) 
Escumador diy com bomba psk2500http://www.reefforum.net/f112/mais-u...psk2500-12901/
Reactor de Kalk diy:http://www.reefforum.net/f112/mais-u...40/#post125565
Reactor de calcio diy:http://www.reefforum.net/f112/mais-u...-calcio-16388/
Aquecimento: 500w titanium
Substracto: Aragonite base red sea + areia de coral +-25kg 
Rocha viva +-30/40kg

Algumas fotos da mudança.Pena não ter tido oportunidade de tirar mais, mas na altura queremos é ver
os vivos acomudados.Desde ja agradeço a ajuda prestada pelos amigos Eduardo, Miguel e Fabio.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Foi demolido um barroco que infelizmente ja estava na casa quando comprei, mas que vai servir de apoio para 
o aquario e assim aproveitar o vão das escadas.Foi o local escolhido para o aquario e o melhor aproveitamento possivel.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira



----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo :Olá: 

Bem vindo amigo,já me perguntava ha alguns tempos onde andavas?Sera que desistiu?
Bem com essa tua obra fazes-me lembrar os meus velhos tempos, :yb624:  :yb624:  partia tudo para fazer um aquario e cá em casa era um poeral do caraças :yb624: 
Gostei da montagem e de todo o seu aspecto,muito bom o teu trabalho e dedicaçao,este vai de certo ficar um bom aquario.
Vou seguir com atençao.
Parabens pelo novo rebento :Palmas:  :Palmas: ,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Paulo.
Pois é estes ultimos tempos têm sido complicados e o hobbie têm ficado um pouco de lado.
Realmente deu cá uma trabalheira do caraças, mas como possivelmente será o meu ultimo aquario acho que ficou bem enquadrado e valeu o esforço.Estou em pulgas é para ver o andamento do teu :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  com tantos corais para escolher na loja vai ser dificil a selecção.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

isso é que é um aquario a partir tudo  :SbSourire: 
aproveitaste a pedra para fazer o "móvel" certo isso é que se chama reciclagem  :Coradoeolhos: 
parabens pelo aquario ta muito bem integrado e pelos corais pois essas muntiporas já da pa lá comer sopa  :SbSourire2: 
e felicidades para o rebento

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Marco
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  pois dava, pena ja não as ter.Mas ja tenho outras que pelo andamento que levam um dia destes estão iguais.
Grato.

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Muito fixe que isso ficou
E visto ao vivo ainda é melhor  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
 :tutasla: 
Uma pena os corais que se foram ... mas esses que aí tens também prometem

Grande abraço amigo e sempre que precisares de ajuda já sabes apita

Eduardo martins

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Thanks my friend.
A ver se passas tambem ai um tempito a preparar o setup e umas fotos do teu que tambem esta um espectaculo.Coloca ai para a malta ver. :Olá:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Se o 2º estava fixe este vai ficar ainda mais espetacular de certeza, apesar das contrariedades

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas amigo.
Pois é esperamos bem que sim.Mas só o tempo é que nos pode dizer algo mais.
Até ver para um aquario com 4 mêses esta ja a ficar bem maturado e com os corais com crescimentos razoaveis.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos. :Olá: 

Aqui vão as primeiras fotos.
Até ver o aquario esta a estabilizar. Os corais estão com cores fantasticas e com crescimentos.
Comecei practicamente sem sps devido ao RTN.Ainda que muito desarrumado, com frags fora do local e outros a terem que mudar.
Poucos peixes e tal..... :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: , mas ja da para tirar umas fotos. A parte boa de ter frags é podermos observar a sua evolução...
Só espero que se mantenha assim e que não venha para ai mais alguma praga.Vou tentar ser cuidadoso e efectuar sempre dips 
aos corais.

Data-09/07/2011 

















Espero que gostem. :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Helena Pais

Muito porreiro, Ricardo!!!

Gostava era de uma euphylia dessas... eheh...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Helena.
São porreiras não são?
És de Viseu, não ficamos assim tão longe, em breve irei fragar de novo.
Um dia destes dou ai um salto, há ai uma loja nova não há?Tambem gostava de visitar o José Correia que ainda não tive oportunidade.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Algumas fotos só com as actinicas ligadas.Espero que gostem.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

esses corais estao com um aspeto formidavel deves lhes dar chanfana de borrego pós gajos cresçerem  :yb665: 
transpiram saude parabens

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> boas
> 
> esses corais estao com um aspeto formidavel deves lhes dar chanfana de borrego pós gajos cresçerem 
> transpiram saude parabens


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :Pracima: .

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá: .
Poderiam dar-me uma ajuda na identificação destas acroporas.

Humilis???


Echinata???


E esta???

----------


## fabianomoser

Tá fixe Ricardo!!!
Pelo trabalho embaixo da escada!! :Palmas: 

Quando descobrir que acropora é publica no meu post tb. pois nao sei que espécie é, por enquanto chamo de Acropora Sp.  :SbSourire: 

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Tá fixe Ricardo!!!
> Pelo trabalho embaixo da escada!!
> 
> Quando descobrir que acropora é publica no meu post tb. pois nao sei que espécie é, por enquanto chamo de Acropora Sp. 
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabiano Moser.


Obrigado Fabiano.
Assim que saiba digo.
Entretanto se alguem visitar o meu post e souber agradecia.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns Ricardo!

Esta nova montagem está espectacular. Muito bem aproveitado esse espaço e em termos estéticos ficou muito bem.

O aquário em si parece estar muito saudável e tens umas cores do caraças em alguns corais.... estão bestiais!

Quanto à identificação dos corais.... upa... isso não é nada fácil, especialmente se só mostrares fotos de frags, se não virmos o coral mãe. É muito difícil identificar correctamente acroporas, o tipo de crescimento, a forma como crescem, conta bastante para a correcta identificação.

O mais correcto é mesmo chamares Acropora sp., mas para te ajudar, vou dar o meu "bitaite":

1) Sim parece uma humillis verde ou uma gemmifera. É um coral bastante difícil de manter essas cores e de crescer. 

2) Também concordo contigo na 2ª, também parece uma echinata, ou da família das echinatas... qual é a cor exacta do coral? É azul?

3) Aqui é mais complicado... Acropora subglabra? Mas é muito difícil... com esse tamanho.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Ricardo.
Muito obrigado pelo apoio.
Sim de facto concordo contigo, os frags são dificeis de analizar.

1-humillis(até prova em contrario têm um tom verde/amarelo muito bonito)Humilis Acropora Coral

2-A cor é verde agua, o nome é Purple Pillow(ORA)http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=1141906 ou http://www.coralpedia.com/index.php?...g2_itemId=7760

3-Ainda por defenir, não me parece subglabra.
pode ser mais facilmente identificada na cor original:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Este Sabado foi dia do meu sarcophyton ir ao barbeiro.Nunca tinha ido porque 
era onde os meus antigos palhaços faziam simbiose.Tive sempre pena deles e nunca o rapei...
Como agora tenho outros mais pequenos não se justifica estar tão grande.Os pequenos palhaços até fogem dele :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Aqui vai:







Aqui ja a regenerar no dia depois do corte, Domingo, com os polipos a abrir.





Vamos lá ver quanto tempo demoram a agarrar a rocha.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Muito fixe!

Será que poderia explicar o porque do betatine ou quando se o usa. E que pó é esse e qual a sua função. Até podia ser feito entre as fotos...

Desde já obrigado!

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Boas amigo custou mas foi...
Realmente era bonito ver os teus palhaços sempre de volta dele
Agora é só ver quanto tempo demora um desses fragzitos para vir passear até à Guarda :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço

Eduardo

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Muito fixe!
> 
> Será que poderia explicar o porque do betatine ou quando se o usa. E que pó é esse e qual a sua função. Até podia ser feito entre as fotos...
> 
> Desde já obrigado!


Ola Sergio.
O betadine é por causa das infecções no coral. Ajuda na regeneração do tecido.Há quem defenda esta teoria e outros que não.Eu acho que funciona e uso em qualquer tipo de frag. 
O pó é um cimento de nome speed glue da KZ que serve para fragar corais ou fazer montagens no aquario.Foi a primeira vez que usei e não gostei muito do resultado. Seca realmente muito rapido mas não endurece muito.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Boas amigo custou mas foi...
> Realmente era bonito ver os teus palhaços sempre de volta dele
> Agora é só ver quanto tempo demora um desses fragzitos para vir passear até à Guarda
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Eduardo


My friend, ja sabes que é como se ja ai estivesse.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Ola Sergio.
> O betadine é por causa das infecções no coral. Ajuda na regeneração do tecido.Há quem defenda esta teoria e outros que não.Eu acho que funciona e uso em qualquer tipo de frag. 
> O pó é um cimento de nome speed glue da KZ que serve para fragar corais ou fazer montagens no aquario.Foi a primeira vez que usei e não gostei muito do resultado. Seca realmente muito rapido mas não endurece muito.


Obrigado. Só mais uma coisa, então mas o cimento colou devidamente o frag à base? Pergunto isto pela utilização também das bandas...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Sérgio.
Não, não colou bem. 
Com os duros é mais facil.Os moles é necessario um determindo tempo
para o coral se agarrar.O cimento ajuda porque mantem o coral moldado 
á base e com a abraçadeira não se solta até ele se agarrar.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Ola Sérgio.
> Não, não colou bem. 
> Com os duros é mais facil.Os moles é necessario um determindo tempo
> para o coral se agarrar.O cimento ajuda porque mantem o coral moldado 
> á base e com a abraçadeira não se solta até ele se agarrar.


Ok. Percebi. Obrigado pela explicação. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Mais ou menos um mês depois de ter fragado o sarco, ja está diria que 95%regenerado como podem comprovar nas fotos.



Os frags, passadas duas semanas, ja estavam agarrados á rocha. Agora estão a limar as arestas e na engorda :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Aos interessados em obter um frag, manifestem o seu interesse. 3 ja têm donos, restam 7...

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

> Ola Sergio.
> O betadine é por causa das infecções no coral. Ajuda na regeneração do tecido.Há quem defenda esta teoria e outros que não.Eu acho que funciona e uso em qualquer tipo de frag. 
> O pó é um cimento de nome speed glue da KZ que serve para fragar corais ou fazer montagens no aquario.Foi a primeira vez que usei e não gostei muito do resultado. Seca realmente muito rapido mas não endurece muito.


Bom dia Ricardo, parabens pelo teu empenho e dedicação.

Queria te colocar uma questão, como procedes com o betadine e os frags que fazes, quais os passos e concentraçoes que usas?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Hugo.
Depende muito do coral em questão. 
Eu uso a olhometro :yb665:  :yb665: . 
Corais mais sensiveis como acroporas echinatas por exp, não aconselho muito o betadine uma vez que têm o tecido muito fino.
Nos moles tipo sarco podes deitar ai umas 10/15 gotas para 2 ou 3 L de agua.
Mas como te digo, depende muito da sensibilidade do coral.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo

Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos. 

É muito importante para novatos como eu. 

Parabens pelo aqua está muito bonito.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Ricardo
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos. 
> 
> É muito importante para novatos como eu.


Olá Florbela.
Muito obrigado, cá estamos sempre a aprender não é verdade!!!!
É isto que faz deste hobbie aquilo que ele é. Estamos sempre a aprender uns com os outros.
Acho que a partilha de conhecimento até ver não paga imposto. :Whistle:  :Whistle: ,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá: 
Estive a actualizar a lista dos corais que tenho actualmente, 
para poder seguir a sua evolução e desenvolvimento.
Amanha trato das fotos.
Corais:

Moles:
Capnella sp
Protopalythoa sp
Sarcophyton
Sinularia
Xenia branca
Xenia castanha
Zoanthus
Ricordias
Clavularia Viridis Verde
Anthelia

LPS:
Caulastrea Curvata
Caulastrea Furcata
Euphyllia parancora
Euphyllia paradivisa
Fungia
Acanthastrea
Blastomussa
Tubastrea

SPS:
M.Verde
M.Vermelha
M.Digitata laranja
M.Roxa
M.rainbow
Turbinaria sp
A.tricolor
A.valida
A.humillis
A.purple pillow
A.millepora rosa
Stylophora Pistillata rosa
Seriatopora Calendrium
Hystrix rosa 
Hystrix verde
Pavona decussatus

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Aqui vão as fotos dos corais que tenho.
Espero mais tarde poder comparar os crescimentos com cada um dos frags 
que irei colocar agora.
Vão ser muitas fotos. Espero que resistam todos para os podermos ver
crescer.Como todos sabem dá algum trabalho preparar fotos,
de maneira que irei colocar umas poucas, nos bocadinhos 
que tenho cada dia a noite.

23/08/11

MONTIPORAS

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Viva Ricardo!

Isso ta a ficar muito bom  :Wink:  Utilizas algum método para crescimento e desenvolvimento para corais?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Viva Ricardo!
> 
> Isso ta a ficar muito bom  Utilizas algum método para crescimento e desenvolvimento para corais?
> 
> Abraço


Ola Luis. :Olá: 
Costumo fazer balling.
Mas tinha cá em casa umas garrafas da oceanlife Part A+B que uma vez tinha comprado, e actualmente é o que estou a usar, juntamente com elementos traço.Estou a gostar, embora com o crescimento dos corais ja não da muito vencimento aos valores.

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Para a frente não irás fazer algum método tipo zeovit ou o da red sea?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Provavelmente não,
mas ja sabes que isto tambem é de modas.
O da Red Sea ainda não está muito bem analizado 
ca em PT.Vamos esperar para ver.
Para ja estou satisfeito.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
Vamos as:

ACROPORAS

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

:SbOk: Ricardo os seus corais estão com cores muito bonitas, muitos parabens e ainda não me esqueci de si...........

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Thanks pelo comentario. :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 
Paulo não consigo visualizar o teu link....

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ricardo toma atençao as aptásias enquanto é tempo...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: xiiiiiiiii,
Tenho algumas nas fotos que até da vontade de as matar 
através do ecrã :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Thanks pelo comentario.
> Paulo não consigo visualizar o teu link....




o link é este mas até tenho vergonha comparado com os vossos oceanos  :yb677: 

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/novato-...sea130d-22360/

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

> xiiiiiiiii,
> Tenho algumas nas fotos que até da vontade de as matar 
> através do ecrã


É verdade sim  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> o link é este mas até tenho vergonha comparado com os vossos oceanos


Oceanos.......
Se os meus peixes te ouvem....

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Oceanos.......
> Se os meus peixes te ouvem....




a sua sorte é que fica longe senão ainda me fazia de convidado  :yb624:  para visitar o seu aquarios :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
O senhor está no céu, trata-me por tu.
Ja sabes que se passares aqui pela minha zona,
é so dares um toque.Tu e qualquer malta que me queira 
visitar.

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Eu cá por mim acho que vou aproveitar o convite e janto aí amanhã :SbSourire: 

Que dizes???

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Claro que digo que sim... :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Anda aqui um gajo não sei quanto a convidar-te.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

SERIATOPORAS
STYLOPORAS
POCILOPORAS

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
Alguns LPS:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

[QUOTE=Ricardo Oliveira;184823]Boas
Alguns LPS:





que coral é este? que é espetacular não desfazendo dos outros

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Paulo.
É uma fungia sp. pela foto não se vê bem a cor do coral.
É um laranja vibrante, não sei como consegue ter uma cor tão
forte estando ela no areão.
É um dos corais que tenho com a cor mais intensa.Pena a foto
não chegar a cor real dela.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

A mim parece-me um Cycloseris sp.
Eu sei, é um preciosismo dado que tanto a Fungia como o Cycloseris são muito semelhantes e pertencem à mesma família.  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim, Ricardo...
É possivel, pertencem ambos a familia fungidae e são muito parecidos.Mas tinha a como Fungia paumotensis.
A exceção da heliofungia que é bastante mais facil de identificar por ter polipos compridos o resto é tudo muito parecido.
Sei que uma grande diferença esta por baixo do coral, a fungia de pequena não se movimenta só quando cresce, enquanto o cycloceris movimenta-se a vida toda.
Que diferenças é que viste???

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Não tenho a certeza do que vou dizer, mas já tive um coral parecido com esse e disseram-me que era um cycloseris. Na altura lembro-me de pesquisar as diferenças e fiquei com a ideia que os cycloseris assumem uma forma de "monte" e outra diferença é os tentáculos ( ? não sei o nome) das fungias nascem do espaço "entre as serras" e os cycloseris do "pico das serras" - se é que me faço entender. 
Outra característica, é que os tentaculos das fungias são mais largos na base. Embora para mim isto é mais difícil de distinguir. 

Deixa-me ver se consigo encontrar uma fonte mais esclarecedora.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá: 
Umas macros, espero que gostem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá
Venho anunciar o meu novo site.Vão poder
encontrar diversas areas, tais como as minhas montagens.
Podem encontrar tambem uma area á semelhança do share my frags 
para poder partilhar os meus frags.
Vou colocar tambem links de paginas que considero importantes e uteis para a aquariofilia.Coloquei
os links sem pedir autorização aos autores mas se quizerem que retire, não têm problema.
Ainda está em fase experimental, mas com o passar do tempo vou melhorando.
Espero que gostem...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> que coral é este? que é espetacular não desfazendo dos outros


Até acho que reconheço esse coral....looool

Muito bom paulo!Gostei da fase da montajem....deve ter sido duro partir a rocha....

Gostei de como ficou tapada a parte tecnica e a calha...já ando à mais de 1 ano para pedir orçamentos, mas não querem vir a minha casa....e ainda dizem que não ganham dinheiro....enfim!

Mais uma vez PArabens! e força nidso!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Pedro.
Sou Ricardo, não sou Paulo.
Citaste uma foto que o Paulo citou  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Estou a ver se arranjo ai uma fungia rosa para juntar a esta :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu sei que ês Ricardo....aproveitei foi a citação do Paulo....


Em relação À Rosa já sabes....

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ricardo

dei uma vista de olhos pelo teu site e achei muito bom :Pracima: 

que seja um projecto de muitos anos  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> boas
> 
> ricardo
> 
> dei uma vista de olhos pelo teu site e achei muito bom
> 
> que seja um projecto de muitos anos 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas 
Carlos, fico grato pelas tuas palavras.
É para ver se consigo dar escoamento a alguma coisa que 
sempre vai crescendo. Sabes que aqui na minha zona conheço muito 
pouca gente com aquarios de recife.Então fica muito dificil manter o
aquario...O que realmente me fascina  no hobbie é poder apreciar 
a variedade de corais.Passados uns tempos farto-me deles, ou pelo menos de alguns
 e só me apetece ter diferentes, mesmo que da mesma especie mas de cores diferentes.
O site é tipo algo que na brincadeira fui criando...
Um dia destes vou falar aqui com a mesma malta da outra vez e vamos ai fazer-te uma visita para falarmos um pouco, 
a ver se aprendemos mais alguma coisa. :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Preparei uns artigos que coloquei no site,
Sobre varios topicos interessantes, valores ideais
e factores condicionantes em aquarios de recife.De facíl
leitura e compreensão.
Espero que seja útil para alguem.Dêem o vosso feedback...

Frags4reef

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Parabéns pelo site. Já conhecia esse método de fazer sites em "flash", mas nunca experimentei. Qualquer dia vou tentar, ficou muito bem. 

Obrigado pelos artigos, são de facto muito interessantes. Escolheste temas difíceis e bastante complexos. Mas dos que li, pegaste bem nos assuntos, parabéns!

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Novas entradas:

1-Chelmon rostratus
4-Cromis viridis
1-Synchiropus splendidus
1-Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
1-Halichoeres chrysus

O Chelmon para tentar controlar as aiptasias, que ja estou farto de as 
andar a matar...espero ter sorte...
O six-line e o yellow wrasse para as planarias :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  ainda não tive, 
mas não vá o diabo tecê-las.Com a praga que anda ai mais vale prevenir.
Espero ter sorte com o ictio, acho que para pragas ja me chegou.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

Parabens, esta tudo muito bom! Um dia destes tambem tenho que pensar numa coisa assim!!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Carlos :Pracima: 
É facil, ja la vai algum tempo que andava para criar um site,
mas nunca me foi possivel por levava muito tempo, pelo sistema
antigo de exportar tudo para o servidor, a parte da programação e tal...
Assim é muito mais facil.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
Frag´s actualizados no site.
E alguns novos.
M.vermelha
M.verde
Zoas

Aqui-Frag´s

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Algumas fotos dos peixitos e coralitos...logo crescem :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Espero que gostem.

Ainda ando as turras para conseguir fotografar os peixes.
Os gajos andam sempre em movimento e fica sempre rasto na foto.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Está um espetaculo e ao vivo ainda é melhor,

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ola a todos.
> Ainda ando as turras para conseguir fotografar os peixes.
> Os gajos andam sempre em movimento e fica sempre rasto na foto


 :Olá: Ricardo

A tua máquina não tem o modo "Esporte"?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Está um espetaculo e ao vivo ainda é melhor,
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado amigo.Ja sabes como é no que eu conseguir ajudar,
cá estarei.




> Ricardo
> 
> A tua máquina não tem o modo "Esporte"?
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Amigo Jorge Neves, entendo o que quer dizer, não tem o modo "esporte" como refere,
mas tem um modo para fotografar em movimento.
O que acontece é que nesse modo a maquina entra em modo automatico, e não consigo 
captar a cor original do aquario...fica tudo muito azul.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola amigo Ricardo tens ai uma bonita obra tanto na casa como no aquario
Estas de Parabens por teres aguentado e estares a aguentar esta maldita crise (mas só para alguns)
A ver se isto muda para melhores dias 
Um dia destes a ver se te faço uma visita. (mas agora já só ai vou quando pagar portagem)  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
um grande abraço amigo Ricardo
deste vosso amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Ola amigos 
> Ola amigo Ricardo tens ai uma bonita obra tanto na casa como no aquario
> Estas de Parabens por teres aguentado e estares a aguentar esta maldita crise (mas só para alguns)
> A ver se isto muda para melhores dias 
> Um dia destes a ver se te faço uma visita. (mas agora já só ai vou quando pagar portagem) 
> um grande abraço amigo Ricardo
> deste vosso amigo 
> Henrique de Jesus


Ola amigo.
É bom ver um novo comentario teu aqui no forum.
Ja lá vai algum  :Admirado: 
Espero que o teu regresso aos salgados seja para breve.
Pois... infelizmente a crise também passa por aqui, mas a paixão e o vicio fala mais alto.
Quanto a vires ca a casa e pagares portagens, devias pagar a triplicar :yb624:  :yb624: 
porque ja estou farto de te convidar para vires cá.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Tudo bem até ver com o meu aquario, tirando o meu hepatus que agora cisma
em perseguir os meus cromis, e ir partindo tudo pelo caminho.De resto
tudo bem, muito boas cores e crescimentos.
O meu chelmon ja rapou as aiptasias todas, nem uma vejo, espero agora que
não se vire aos corais.
Vou colocar umas fotos que ja tinha e outras de uns corais novos.
Acho que se tudo correr bem não vou colocar mais corais, agora é ver crescer.

Claro esta se o vicio me deixar :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: .























Aproveito para relembrar para visitarem o meu site.
Tenho sempre alguns frags a bons preços ou para troca.
Espero que gostem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá: 
Estou a ponderar fazer um reactor diy de zeolitos.
Ando a tentar pescar a melhor maneira de o fazer.
Acho que vou optar pela maneira mais facil e colocar uma bomba para 
poder agitar os zeolitos em vez de andar a fazer manualmente todos os dias.
Assim com um temporizador diario ele faz o trabalho por mim.

A minha duvida surgiu quando ao ver este video reparo que tem uma lamina escura 
no reactor.
Será carvão activo?
Poderemos adaptar os dois num só reactor sem que isso comprometa o funcionamento 
um do outro?

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

A mim parece-me uma esponja filtrante.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> A mim parece-me uma esponja filtrante.


Ola Carlos.
Pois foi o que eu pensei, mas se reparares andam particulas
pretas em suspensão o que me fez afastar essa ideia.
Os zeólitos são minerais que possuem porosidade para colonização de bacterias heterotróficas. 
Pelo que tenho lido não só eleminam nitrato e fosfato, como tambem criam um muco que ao ser agitado vai servir de alimento aos corais.
Não sei se isso sera bem verdade, mas era bom que o carvão activo não absorvesse esse muco.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas 
Alguem mais pode dar opinião!!!
Malta do zeovit, poderá ser carvão activo?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas 
> Alguem mais pode dar opinião!!!
> Malta do zeovit, poderá ser carvão activo?


Boas Riacrdo.

Sim pode ser carvão. Muitos utilizadores de zeovit usam o carvao dentro do rector de zeolitos quer dentro de um saco ou solto desde que se certifique que não passa pelas esponjas. 

Quanto ao fazeres um reator de zeolitos eu não aconselho a não ser que sejas bom em DIY. 
É uma parte muito importante do método e não se deve "inventar" muito. A solução da bomba que falas também não é viavel. Os zeolitos têm de ser mexidos mecanicamente  para, como leste, se soltar o "muco" e entre outras coisas alimentar os corais! Ah e o a utilização de carvão é condição indispensável no zeovit também!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Boas Riacrdo.
> 
> Sim pode ser carvão. Muitos utilizadores de zeovit usam o carvao dentro do rector de zeolitos quer dentro de um saco ou solto desde que se certifique que não passa pelas esponjas. 
> 
> Quanto ao fazeres um reator de zeolitos eu não aconselho a não ser que sejas bom em DIY. 
> É uma parte muito importante do método e não se deve "inventar" muito. A solução da bomba que falas também não é viavel. Os zeolitos têm de ser mexidos mecanicamente  para, como leste, se soltar o "muco" e entre outras coisas alimentar os corais! Ah e o a utilização de carvão é condição indispensável no zeovit também!
> 
> Abraço


Olá Cesar, obrigado pela resposta.
A minha ideia é fazer um reactor tipo fluidizado.
Alimentado por uma bomba de 400l/h como indicado e depois fazer circular os zeolitos
2 vezes por dia com uma bomba de 2500l/h.
Podendo colocar tambem carvão activo seria 2 em 1.
Tipo isto:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
O reactor ainda anda a ser construido assim 
que estiver, se o conseguir fazer, depois coloco fotos.
Até ver ficam umas fotos do aquario já com alguns crescimentos.
Depois dos tormentos e dos problemas que passei, parece que agora
o aquario está bem estabilizado...
Passados 4 mêses desde a ultima foto que coloquei ja se notam bem as diferênças.
Aqui vai:
Data-*09/07/2011* 


Data-*24/11/2011*


Ficam mais algumas gerais, espero que gostem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Hoje foi dia de fazer a arvore de Natal com a familia.
O espírito natalício tem que estar presente apesar da crise.



Como tal, venho desejar um feliz e Santo Natal para todos,
cheio de saude, alegria e esperança.
Feliz Natal  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola.
Primeiras fotos de 2012.
Algumas novas, outras mais antigas mas que penso que ficaram bem.
Tive uma precipitação de KH no natal, e morreram as montiporas verde e vermelha, outros sps
perderam um pouco a cor, mas ja esta tudo a recuperar.
Espero que gostem e comentem, bem ou mal.Criticas negativas desde que sejam para melhorar 
algo tambem servem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Continuação...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Atualizei o meu site "frags4reef"

----------

